# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο

## abscanary

*Εκτροφή Κληρονομικότητα και Κριτική Τραγουδιού του Καναρινιού Malinois – Waterslager*
Εξαιρετική εργασία του Gustaaf Lelievre την οποία προλογίζει ο Β. Καλαμαράς.

*Σύνοψη περιεχομένων:*Αναλυτικά ιστορικά στοιχεία, Φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά-ανατομία-αυγό, Τρόπος επιλογής πουλιών, γονιμότητα, διάκριση των φύλων, Εκτροφή, Υποθέσεις για τον καθορισμό του φύλου, διατροφή, εκπαίδευση, ανάλυση του τραγουδιού, κριτική, κληρονομικότητα του τραγουδιού (αναλυτικά στοιχεία γενετικής), ασθένειες, κληρονομική προδιάθεση σε ασθένειες, το χρώμα των malinois, 

και ακόμη:

1) που μπορεί να οφείλεται η παρουσία μόνο θηλυκών νεοσσών στη φωλιά; 
2) που μπορεί να οφείλεται η παρουσία μόνο αρσενικών νεοσσών στη φωλιά;
3) που μπορεί να οφείλεται η μειωμένη γονιμότητας/ η υπεργονιμότητα;
4) πόσες ημέρες μπορεί να παραμείνει ζωντανό το σπέρμα;
5) είναι το λευκό malinois μετάλλαξη;
6) είναι δυνατό να υπάρξουν περισσότεροι νεοσσοί από αυγά;
κ.α. 

Ένα πολύ περιεκτικό βιβλίο, διαθέσιμο σε PDF, το οποίο είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο για όλους τους καναρινόφιλους και όχι μόνο τους φίλους των Malinois.

http://malinois.files.wordpress.com/...1/lelievre.pdf

----------


## montemarios

Πολύ καλό!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραιο τι αρθθρο σου  :Happy: 

Χρηστο θα σε παρακαλεσω μην γραφεις με greeklish διοτι απαγορευονται σε αυτο το forum......

Ειναι δυσαναγνωστα!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Πολύ καλό!!

----------


## geam

ευχαριστούμε Τίμο!!!

----------

